# Newbee here!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, I am new here. I have 3 dogs, 1 rabbit, 1 betta fish, 1 water frog. I don't have any cats yet but I want to learn all about cats before I get one. Jut to be on the safe side. Lol.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. It's great you want to learn about cats before you get one, you will learn lots here. Love your avatar


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums 

Are you after a particular breed, rescue, or just what comes along?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi and welcome!! It's good you want to learn as much as you can before you get your get. That way you can be a good "parent".

Just remember that a lot of what's posted here is opinion, so take it as such. There's lots of good books and web sites with informative articles you can learn from.

Keep us posted, and have a great Christmas!!

Tim


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

hey! welcome! I hope we'll be able to help you to learn what you need to be a good cat mom! I know I've certainly learned a lot since I joined this site, and I thought I was already a good cat mom!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I like your avatar w/ the cat & pig, its so cute!


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome. Where in Michigan are you?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums  I like your wanting to know how to be a good cat mommy, you arrived at the right place! Hope you'll like it here.
Your avatar is soo cute!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome! I have only been here for 2 months and I have learned so much about my new kitties!


----------

